# New Ohio Bow Hunter



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats on the well placed shots

And wlcome to the sight!


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Way to go ben.You had a much better season than I did.Hope you have fun here on AT.A lot of good people and plenty of information on any question you might ask.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. Have fun.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Welcome buddy... Whereabouts are ya at in Ohio? Im in Jackson county.:thumbs_up


----------



## 10-Point (Dec 15, 2005)

I am in Knox County near Mt. Vernon.


----------



## fordtrucks1 (Sep 1, 2005)

welcome 10 point im from outside of cincy but ford trucks rule


----------



## 10-Point (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey I feel bad for ya there ford. Friends don't let friends drive Ford trucks. One of my brothers lives down there and we do some hunting near Mt. Orab. Here is a picture of a real truck for ya.








Merry Christmas!!


----------

